# Insulating a Screened Porch Ceiling ?



## BenLehman (Aug 17, 2012)

Greetings,

I am in the process of renovating an existing screened porch that was built long before I owned the house. The roof is built with 2x6 rafters connected to a header with regular asphalt shingles that match the houses roof. Previously, the ceiling was covered with thin plywood and the soffit was never vented (covered with exterior plywood). The porch was never excessively hot in the summers and i didn't see any moisture problems when i removed some of the old ceiling plywood. We live in NJ. 

We are not 100% sure, but our plan is to install storm windows with full size screens, so we can close it up and extend the use of the porch by a month or so. We do not plan to ever install windows or hvac and want it to remain a 'porch'. 

So, before i begin to button up the ceiling and knee-wall, should i go ahead and insulate? Will it help enough when the temp. start to drop, to be worth it?

The ceiling will be surfaced with 1x6 T&G bead board. 

I've read that insulating a roof of like this, will only lead to problems down the road, i guess due to lack of air movement? If insulating makes sens, would installing ridge vents between each rafter, along with vented soffits, help to move the hot air off the roof?

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anytime you enclose a space you should treat it as such..
As an open porch there was no need for vents etc..


----------



## BenLehman (Aug 17, 2012)

ok. 
so you recommend insulating the roof and knee wall, if we in fact plan to use the storm windows to extend the use of the porch in mid to late fall? 

Also, do i need to address venting the roof, if put the insulation between the rafters? 

Thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

One of the reasons to install vents is to extend the life of the roofing and sheathing by removing the superheated air from under the sheathing.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Insulation doesn't do anything for you unless you use it to keep in/out cooled/heated air. You have nothing to gain from adding insulation to a 3 season room, esp since the porch seems to be protected from a direct sun.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

The answer to your question is yes...

Can you get by without it, maybe......

Even if you can get away with it, it's best to do it now.
Starts out as a patio or deck.
Then a porch.
Then an enclosed porch.
Then another room of the house.


----------

